# Dendrobium tetragonum var. giganteum



## Berthold (Nov 25, 2019)

Optimal temperature at flowering time is 10 to 15°C


----------



## Guldal (Nov 25, 2019)

Beautifull! 'Giganteum' is that for the flowers or for the plant itself?!

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## Berthold (Nov 26, 2019)

Guldal said:


> Beautifull! 'Giganteum' is that for the flowers or for the plant itself?!
> 
> Kind regards, Jens



The plant itself is small





Jens, I like Your likes. I have 0.02% likes, You have 0.17% likes. What is Your secret to get it?


----------



## Paphluvr (Nov 26, 2019)

Bizarrely beautiful and an excellent photograph.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 27, 2019)

I think most people grow them mounted and 'hanging'. Well done.


----------



## Berthold (Nov 27, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> I think most people grow them mounted and 'hanging'.



Yes that's the better way but it needs more service in Middle Europe


----------



## Guldal (Nov 27, 2019)

Glad I asked...would never have guessed the size of the plant itself...to see the plant in toto really adds to its slightly alien beauty!


----------



## Stone (Nov 27, 2019)

Berthold, that's not var giganteum. If it has a sweet scent it is tetragonum var tetragonum, if it has no scent or not much it is var melaleucaphyllum. Var giganteum has yellow spots and splashes on the petals.


----------



## Berthold (Nov 28, 2019)

Stone said:


> Berthold, that's not var giganteum. If it has a sweet scent it is tetragonum var tetragonum, if it has no scent or not much it is var melaleucaphyllum. Var giganteum has yellow spots and splashes on the petals.


Yes, Mike, I have to agree, thanks.
I see the plant between melaleucaphyllum (80%) and tetragonum (20%), based on my available documents.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 29, 2019)

Berthold said:


> Optimal temperature at flowering time is 10 to 15°C


Love! Never seen.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 29, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> I think most people grow them mounted and 'hanging'. Well done.


Was wondering how it would do in traditional Japanese/Korean Choseiran culture? I can’t get into D. moniliforme but THIS wild thing... where did you get it? How long have you grown? What are it’s humidity


----------



## Berthold (Nov 30, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> Was wondering how it would do in traditional Japanese/Korean Choseiran culture? I can’t get into D. moniliforme but THIS wild thing... where did you get it? How long have you grown? What are it’s humidity


I got the plants 6 years ago from a near by orchid nursery for 13 Euro.
Humidity is medium in pot culture, pine bark in clay pot with a moss layer on top


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 30, 2019)

Berthold said:


> I got the plants 6 years ago from a near by orchid nursery for 13 Euro.
> Humidity is medium in pot culture, pine bark in clay pot with a moss layer on top


Thank you!


----------

